# advice on a camper please



## redman2006 (May 18, 2013)

I am looking for a good used camper, but.....

I am new to campers.  So, I have a Toyota Tacoma v6 with 6 SPD manual.  Where should I  start looking in terms of weight?   What is reasonable?   My truck claims to be OK with 6500 lbs, but that seems to be stretching it.

What about pop up vs an older travel trailer?   

What I hope to find is something that will sleep 4, has a galley, has ac or the ability to put a unit in it, be towable by the above truck, and come in under $2000 (or trade off a couple of guns).   I don't mind a little work, but I would like to find one ready to use.  

Am I dreaming?  Is it reasonable?

What brands should I look at or stay away from?

All advice would be welcome.  I am completely new to anything other than stock trailers.


----------



## Davis31052 (May 19, 2013)

*Campers*

I have had a few pop ups and in fact have one now. I also tow it with a v6 Tacoma automatic. Mine says its rated for 6500 lbs towing as well. I have confidence it would pull that weight, but stopping it is another question, so look for brakes on whatever unit you buy.

 I have seen several Tacomas pulling a full size camper and they seem to have no problem. If I were to pull one, I'd be sure to get the load bars to keep the back end from sitting too low. Tacomas are notorious for weak leaf springs on the rear.

As far as the camper goes, all I can say is be sure you check thoroughly for rot. At your price point, with it being camping season, you'll be looking at a late 90's to early 2000 model. Odds are it'll have been stored outside and uncovered. Most campers  are built as cheaply as possible, so water intrusion is a big problem.

just my .02 cents


----------



## Bob Shaw (May 19, 2013)

I used to have a pop-up, when my kids were at home, and I loved it. As for sleeping 4, most pop-ups will do that nicely. My younguns always liked to bring friends, so I often had 7 or 8 people in mine. Now that the kids are grown, I have a 5th wheel, and like the creature comforts. :-D


----------



## redman2006 (May 20, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help.

I wondered about the weight issue.  Just a fair load of hay really squats the back end of the truck.  

The load hitch will help, but would I be better off to add helper springs as well?

How badly does the gas mileage suffer when towing?  

If I had planned this last Fall, I could have done more of a project type camper, but this is unplanned and a 'must have.'


----------



## 3ringer (May 20, 2013)

I would go with a used pop-up with an a/c.  A travel trailer has severe wind resistance that will kill your gas mileage.  You can take a popup to remote areas that you can't take a travel trailer to.


----------



## Milkman (May 20, 2013)

If $2000 is your budget limit you would probably have to purchase an older model in a travel trailer. The problem with that is the older units were not made to be light weight. They are steel framed and heavy construction. 

That Tacoma would probably handle a newer model aluminum and fiberglass trailer. You may be best to get a decent used popup for your budget limit.


----------



## marknga (May 20, 2013)

$2000 campers aren't going to satisfy most folks expectations.
As suggested a used pop up is probably your best bet.


----------



## redman2006 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks guys.   I have found a few that would have worked, but I have been a day late and a dollar short so to speak.


The primary reason I need this is as temporary housing for about two months.   It beats moving to an apartment or extended stay and has the benefit of something left over afterwards.   

I will have restroom facilities, so the need for that in the camper is a non issue.   

Thanks again.   If anyone sees a great deal, could you pm me please?


----------



## littlewolf (May 21, 2013)

If you do not need a bathroom in the trailer and just need a place to crash so to speak - I'd look at a teardrop type camper. Light, compact, very easy to heat/cool.


----------



## redman2006 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks.  
I would like a galley for future use.  For the temporary housing, it is not an issue.  Other than that, pretty much a place to sleep, stay dry, stay warm (or cool) is all that I am after.

I will have to spend about 2 months in it this summer.  

I guess I will call it an "adventure."


----------



## whchunter (May 22, 2013)

*Info*

I have a 2011 Tocoma with a 6 cyl and automatic. Another forum Toyota Nation gives good info of all kinds and about towing. I pull a light weight 26 foot that weighs 3500 base weight. I added a break system and had Toyota chenge the springs and shocks to heavy duty. Most Tocomas come with the standady system so they will have a easy ride. I wouldn't want to pull mine up a bunch of steep hills even at 3500#. 
Your $2000 budget is a killer unless you find one that needs a lot of work. I got a good deal and paid $4500. I had to spend another $1000 to get it right.  Good luck!


----------



## Oldstick (May 22, 2013)

We pull or Coleman popup (about 2000 dry weight?) with a 2007 Tacoma.  I think it is just about perfect for that.

Not sure I would want to go much more than that because the total weight starts creeping up the more you load it AND the more you load the vehicle itself.  Then the effective weight goes up even further for every incline you go up or down.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jun 17, 2013)

I am looking at an A-Frame toy hauler that I can put my ATV on and pull with my 2011 4X4 4 Door Tacoma.

gt40

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1l6WjBQ7XLA?hl=en_US&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1l6WjBQ7XLA?hl=en_US&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 18, 2013)

Fleetwood makes the Scorpian line tent trailer toy hauler. I've never seen one in person.

http://www.rvweb.com/guides/manufacturers/fleetwood/models/2006_scorpion-1127324275889


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2013)

redman2006 said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I wondered about the weight issue.  Just a fair load of hay really squats the back end of the truck.
> 
> ...



I have a popup that is 25 ft. tip to tip when set up and I have to keep looking in the mirror just to make sure it is still hooked up when I'm towing it. I literally don't know it's there. Of course I'm using an '03 Tahoe to pull it, but seriously, it doesn't weigh that much.

Sent you a PM.


----------



## littlewolf (Jun 18, 2013)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I am looking at an A-Frame toy hauler that I can put my ATV on and pull with my 2011 4X4 4 Door Tacoma.
> 
> gt40



I like the idea but that looks like a lot of tongue weight with a decent size wheeler.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 18, 2013)

Most "hunt camp" campers can be bought for $2K....or less..
I have refurbed 3 campers and they can be a lot of work.....

Most older campers are fairly heavy and might be a stretch for
your truck if you haul it a lot...


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 18, 2013)

I just recently discovered (I'm always years behind) they now have smaller travel trailers in the 13 to 22 foot ranges that weigh in at less than 3000.

Some of them are hybrids that are small travel trailers with a queen sized bed that slides out just like a pop-up bed.  Plus bunks for a couple more people and galley, bathroom etc.

I am seriously looking at these to replace our pop-up since it is mostly just the wife and I going nowadays.

One model I saw was called the R-Pod from Forrest River.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 18, 2013)

Oldstick said:


> I just recently discovered (I'm always years behind) they now have smaller travel trailers in the 13 to 22 foot ranges that weigh in at less than 3000.
> 
> Some of them are hybrids that are small travel trailers with a queen sized bed that slides out just like a pop-up bed.  Plus bunks for a couple more people and galley, bathroom etc.
> 
> ...



That R-Pod has a Teardrop Trailer look about it. Two more light trailers but not in the OP's quoted price range even used are the Hi-Lo's and Trailmanor's. I wanted a Trailmanor at one time.They let up and down so when towing you would have less wind resistance.

http://www.trailmanor.com/


----------



## Todd E (Jun 18, 2013)

I saw a well kept older pop up on CL for $850.
It was in _awesome_ shape for the age. 
The popular/famous Venture.


----------



## redman2006 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry about the lack of response.  I kinda lost the thread.

Thank you for all the help.  I think I have the housing issue settled, but now I have a bug for a trailer.  I enjoy working on projects like this, so I might look for an older one and rebuild.

I do like the A-frames or Hi-Lo styles a lot.  

I worry about the canvas on the popups in terms of durability and being out in a storm.  

Anyway, thanks again for all the suggestions.  I will be back if I decide to go with an old one.  I am sure I will need help figuring out wiring for the interior and the like.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 19, 2013)

Redman,

In response to your comment about loosing this thread.

Everytime you log in go to the user cp link near the top left. Click it and you will see any new posts to any thread you have posted in.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jun 19, 2013)

I like the A-Frame because of its ease of setting up. I am 68 and want a light one that I can pull and not have much side wind problems. I have 2 friends that had wind flip a trailer and the other flipped the trailer and his truck over. 

gt40


----------



## LTE (Aug 12, 2013)

I can vouch that Tacomas have weak left springs, at least in 07 they did.

You can beef it up inexpensively by installing a set of Hellwig help spring.  Bought mine for less than $80 and they are worth it.  Help the load a lot.


----------



## hylander (Aug 14, 2013)

We have a Coleman popup and have no problem pulling it.  It is a 2005 I believe and we got it used.  Sleeps 6 with no problem.  Popup is nice.  You can tow it with a 6 cylinder as long as the torque is there.  Make sure you get a camper with brakes and just buy a brake unit that ties into it.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 15, 2013)

littlewolf said:


> I like the idea but that looks like a lot of tongue weight with a decent size wheeler.



I think you are right. Now I'm looking at this one.

gt40


----------



## poohbear (Aug 19, 2013)

I've had them all from tent to fifth wheels to class 5 rv and I believe a popup was the most fun, easy to get in anywhere and the best of fun times the oh draw back was 75% of the time when you went to put it up or down it was raining but that makes for memorable times also, just now as I get older like the creature comforts of my fifth wheel


----------



## 280bst (Aug 19, 2013)

If you hav'nt found anything yet check Craig's List that where I found mine it is a converted mobile office I got it for $1400. weight and size wasn't issue for me but they had a lot of good deals on there if you find something you like let the guy talk he/she will let you know how bad they need to sell Good Luck 1 more thing buy local as you can


----------



## papachaz (Sep 1, 2013)

3ringer said:


> I would go with a used pop-up with an a/c.  A travel trailer has severe wind resistance that will kill your gas mileage.  You can take a popup to remote areas that you can't take a travel trailer to.



as I was reading through, I was going to mention this as well if no one else did. As much as the weight is what it weighs, the wind drag adds to that weight when you're towing.

as for those who mentioned stopping, I think if you'll study the state laws on trailer towing in GA, any trailer that weighs over 1500 lbs is required to have brakes on it, no way I'd even think of pulling my camper without the brakes hooked up, and I'm way under what the owners manual for my truck says is my max........


----------



## Laman (Sep 1, 2013)

Hang around with RV'rs with experience and the most commom phrase will be "it ain't the towing it's the stopping".


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Sep 1, 2013)

I would find a portable building and move in.
if I needed temp living quarters.
$2,000 will get you a brand new 10x14 building.

or will you be traveling?


----------

